# Hunt and Field Training Plans for the Week of June 24-30



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Last week of June!

What is everyone planning to do??

We didn't make it to Dan's last week, Tito had a *play date* on Wednesday and Friday, and I didn't want to run him in the heat on Thursday as it can compromise the little swimmers, so I had to cancel. 

Now this week isn't looking good, as it's supposed to be very hot on Thursday. My training partner's dog has been fighting an eye infection for a month, and he's out of commission, too. So it looks like we will continue our sabbatical. 

Good thing I decided against running him in Master at National! We just can't seem to train any more.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We will be training more water this week. Also getting ready for club training day and gun dog club trial on Sunday, July 1. All are welcome.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We start driving back home to FL tomorrow. Ohio has been great. Two master passes and a lot of obedience training, and great weather and swimming for the dogs. Looking forward to getting back home though 
I have a ton of work waiting for me and my yard probably needs to be baled. Need to finalize plans for the national.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I went out and met with my new mentor and Tag. Harry really analyzed where we were and the bad news is there are a couple little holes in our force fetch, the good news is that he said it should only take a few days to a week to fill those in. Until then, he said I'm grounded from throwing marks for him until we get our FF solid. 

I don't know if Tag is still feeling off due to his infection (he is still on antibiotics) but he didn't liven up until Harry threw ducks for him and then he perked right up and was perfect with marking and delivery. Harry threw him four ducks just to see how he handled birds, very informal so they didn't count as marks (even though they kinda were), even so, Tag was perfect. I love my pup!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Anney, hope you're not flooded out. I see G-ville got over 10 inches of rain. Yikes!
I'm going to take both dogs swimming this morning for a short while. It's supposed to be 104 here tomorrow (no, we are NOT going to Dan's!) so we're just going to do some fun swimming today since we will be housebound tomorrow.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

*YES!!!
MY TRAINING POND HAS WATER!!!!!*

woohoo!

5 minutes from me, my favorite little training pond which hasn't had ANY water for MONTHS is now to the brim! Yippeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Been out of training for a little while due to other obligations but jumped back on the wagon this week. Had a go at swimby and used the tools the pro taught me and fixed the problem pretty rapidly although haven't tried an actual swimby yet as I was instructed to cast her to either side upon returning from the back pile with that bumper. Her left cast is solid and has been, had to put more pressure on her right side and cleared up almost immediately! Tomorrow I think we'll try a swimby if she gives me what she gave me today at the end of our session.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Finally got some ducks so I have been busy working wth them instead of just dummies with Jige. It makes a world of differance I think. Yesterday we did some long and short marks out at the fair grounds in Bemidji. Kind of nice as it was tall grass to short grass then we switched and we went from short grass to tall grass. 

I have made big head way with his cautous water enteries. I worked him on a small pond on our club grounds and by the end he was charging in. Then I took him to the river and he was the same way. Tuesday I took him back to Leech Lake but went to a different spot where there is a little inlet and was tossing him dummy there and he was on fire charging after that dummy. 
I think he was intimidated by the vast open water I have been using.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! Got a very nice swimby today running on the opposite side of the pond (avoiding fishermen...who quite liked Scout). One of the fishermen couldn't believe Scout was three because she didn't look or act like it O.O It's her ever so youthful spirit I think.  Lots of happy, waggly energy.

Been watching Training Retrievers Alone and it is opening up new options for me. I never thought I could do marks by myself, but I guess I can! I experimented by setting up a few blinds, throwing some marks around them, and then handling to the blinds. She did great. My horizons are expanding I think.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

General V said:


> I have made big head way with his cautous water enteries. I worked him on a small pond on our club grounds and by the end he was charging in. Then I took him to the river and he was the same way. Tuesday I took him back to Leech Lake but went to a different spot where there is a little inlet and was tossing him dummy there and he was on fire charging after that dummy.
> I think he was intimidated by the vast open water I have been using.



YUP and great job!!!
How did your hunt tests go?
I had to scrap training on one of our main ponds with Slater earlier this year, the minimum swim was 100 yards and I was getting no-gos. Go to smaller ponds and it didn't happen. Part of getting over a problem like this is having success, which means changing what you do. Good going!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Unfortunately we did not pass. He did great on the water that is where I thought we would fail ut he did perfect Went straight out to both marks brought the bird right back I was very pleased with him. It was land that got us. First off I was marshalling and I didnt get to air him like I should have as I didnt have anyone to help me keep the running order going I got him out about 3minutes before our run. He went straight out got his bird (good) lots of dogs over shot this mark but then coming back he headed for the tree line and peed. Okay I called him back to me and he came but he dropped the bird about 2.5ft in front of me and he would pick it up again. Another 1ft closer and I would have been fine as in UKC they dont need to deliver to hand. I didnt run him on Sunday and I wish I would have as the test was waaayyy easier and I know that he would have had that one nailed. 
We are signed up for the hunt test on July 14 and 15th. I have 5 ducks he is doing alot better with holding them. Yesterday I had him holding his duck and we walked about 1.5 city blocks before I released him. I got him totally excited about his ducks and he was really going after them the last couple of days.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well no training yesterday for field but I did walk the guys over to our local training pond which is now BRIMMING with water -- OMG I am SOOOOOOO happy!!
Seriously, it is a 10 minute walk or 5 minute drive from my house, I did so much training on that pond, and I think the last time I used it was in the fall of last year, it had dried up to NOTHING. Seriously, mud flats in the deep parts. The rain the past month has filled it up beautifully! Fisher and Slater had a great time AND they found TWO tennis balls floating in the water! haha Lucky them. The pond looks great. Yippee!!!!

I am on an obedience training jag since coming home from Ohio. My friend Robin I stayed with is into obedience, and I really learned a lot from her this trip, plus the Bridget seminar was great. Every morning I've gone out and practiced heeling with Slater, and every dinner he works for his food. The master bedroom in my house is unoccupied (I took up residence in the guest bedroom when my parents were here) and it makes a perfect little spot to train. So every night, it's train for Slater's dinner, and every morning, heeling before breakfast. Go me. Let's see how long this lasts. Although I am absolutely amazed, why I'm not sure as it's no surprise, but the more you work on things the better they get. I've worked on nose bridge every day and guess what, he does it great now. Little stuff like that. This schedule is working out well, as it doesn't compete with the times I normally field train, and is quick. 

I am seriously considering going back up to OH in August. There is another hunt test the weekend of the 10th/11th in Hambden, then the next weekend is a double master test in NY, the same test that Fisher titled at last year. VERY TEMPTING.


----------

